
Maker Faire Detroit: The Girl Who Plays with Fieros Interview - DanBC
http://blog.makezine.com/2012/07/25/maker-faire-detroit-the-girl-who-plays-with-fieros-interview/
======
jack-r-abbit
This is great. I've been thinking I could get my kids into a project like this
when they get a little older. I believe they will appreciate their first car a
whole lot more if they've spent a couple years building it.

